# Hellooooo!



## ChubbyTrubby (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone!!!

I'm a cat lover in Ohio. I have one kitty "Dinky" who is a rescue and the best cat ever. I also have a husband and two daughters.

I make and sell pet beds, Chubby Trubby's pet beds, at _link removed, Zalensia_

I'm excited to get to know everyone.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome!

An option is missing:
Where does your cat sleep? 
[ ]In your bed
[ ]On the furniture
[ ]In a cat bed
[X] in the Cat bed packaging

No joke... :? It´s like in THIS cartoon...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello welcome to the board
anywhere they want :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!!!!!!! Munchkin sleeps at the foot of our bed and Izzy sleeps on the head board or my pillow


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

My cat sleeps on a chair under the diningroom table.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to a fellow Ohioan.

My cats sleep in all of the above plus; in the window, on the very top of the kitchen cabinets, on the rug RIGHT in front of the door when you are bringing in the groceries, on my face if they want more attention then I am willing to give them at 3 am.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. My cats sleep where ever they want- they are a little spoiled.


----------

